# Locomotive Simulators



## jackpresley (Dec 19, 2017)

Any of the railroads provide tours of their training centers and simulators?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

jackpresley said:


> Any of the railroads provide tours of their training centers and simulators?


I don't know but if your ever in the Norfolk, Va area check out the Jet simulators.
Wait your turn and try one. I had a 7 year old boy yelling you s uck flying. ha ha ha.
He flew pretty good, probably there every day. I told him to find an 18 wheel simulator for me. I would show him. 
But it was a nice jet ride, very realistic, .........except when you crashed. 

Edit, so realistic it had a panic button to hit, as you were flying upside down sometimes. Some would flip out and hit the button.
Give me a few months on one and I would master it.
I never flew a plane either. But it was pretty cool simulator.
Note, I saw the kid in the laser gun fort fight later on, got my payback twice. Zap.


----------



## MattR (Oct 30, 2015)

At the railroad museum in Duluth Minnesota they have a simulator there you can try. I think it was donated by Chicago Northwestern. I did it a few years ago


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

MattR said:


> At the railroad museum in Duluth Minnesota they have a simulator there you can try. I think it was donated by Chicago Northwestern. I did it a few years ago


Is this it?




__





Welcome to the Lake Superior Railroad Museum - Lake Superior Railroad Museum


Open Daily from 10am to 5pm, you can explore the impressive collection of historic railroad equipment that built Minnesota and our country. The museum is located in downtown Duluth, in the platforms at yard of the original Historic Union Depot, built in 1892. From immaculately restored...




lsrm.org





Toss a link in to make it easy for everyone to look at.
Did they charge you for it?


----------



## MattR (Oct 30, 2015)

I don't know how to do links. And yes I believe there was a charge but I can't remember what it was


----------



## jackpresley (Dec 19, 2017)

MattR said:


> At the railroad museum in Duluth Minnesota they have a simulator there you can try. I think it was donated by Chicago Northwestern. I did it a few years ago


Thanks. We have a trip planned that goes through Duluth -- I'll check it out.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

MattR said:


> I don't know how to do links. And yes I believe there was a charge but I can't remember what it was


Copy the address in the address bar and paste it in the pop-up box after clicking on the link icon at the bottom of the message box.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

MattR said:


> I don't know how to do links. And yes I believe there was a charge but I can't remember what it was


Is that the place that I posted above?


----------

